# BMW "Double Lock" Feature



## usaret (Feb 8, 2012)

A good reason to keep an automatic center punch in our cars. I keep one in my center console. Hammers work too but they take up a lot of space.

http://abclocal.go.com/kfsn/story?section=news/local&id=9246862


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

It sounds like some sort of aftermarket device went haywire.



> Authorities say the car's doors did not malfunction and an anti-theft feature may be to blame.


----------



## HugH (Apr 26, 2006)

usaret said:


> A good reason to keep an automatic center punch in our cars. I keep one in my center console. Hammers work too but they take up a lot of space.
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/kfsn/story?section=news/local&id=9246862


Here is Texas, must people I know keep fire arms in their cars. No problems getting out of a similar situation...


----------



## usaret (Feb 8, 2012)

Weaselboy said:


> It sounds like some sort of aftermarket device went haywire.


If you lock my X3 with the remote, or the key, the doors will not open from the inside.

It's my understanding that all BMW's are like this. Roll your drivers window all the way down, lock the car with the remote, reach in and see if the door will open from the inside. I'm curious if newer models still have this feature.


----------



## Dan_335i (Jun 26, 2013)

usaret said:


> If you lock my X3 with the remote, or the key, the doors will not open from the inside.
> 
> It's my understanding that all BMW's are like this. Roll your drivers window all the way down, lock the car with the remote, reach in and see if the door will open from the inside. I'm curious if newer models still have this feature.


But cant you push the unblock button on the center dash to unlock the doors? or is that disabled also?


----------



## usaret (Feb 8, 2012)

Dan_335i said:


> But cant you push the unblock button on the center dash to unlock the doors? or *is that disabled also?*


Not on my 2009 X3. When you press the central lock button you can hear a noise in all the doors (the locks stay down) and you can double pull the handles and open the doors. But the alarm does go off when you do. My concern (which is why I carry the center punch) is some kind of malfunction that would "Christine" the car and not let you out under any circumstances.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

usaret said:


> If you lock my X3 with the remote, or the key, the doors will not open from the inside.
> 
> It's my understanding that all BMW's are like this. Roll your drivers window all the way down, lock the car with the remote, reach in and see if the door will open from the inside. I'm curious if newer models still have this feature.


You need 'special knowledge', per the manual. Which is, I have been told, to push the center unlock button, and then do a double pull.


----------

